# Porgy recipes anyone?



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the best way to cook a small porgy? I have cleaned out the guts, de-scaled and removed the head. What's next?:redface:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sprinkle with cajun seasoning and olive oil, then bake in the oven.


----------



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Emanuel.
I'll try it, and let you know.


----------



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, couldnt find cajun spice at home, or olive oil. So i used butter, onions, honey lemon pepper, and baked for +- 25 minutes. Real good flavor, a fair amount of bones, and added fresh squeezed lemon, salt and pepper for extra flavor. Real good. Thanks for the recipe, I'll have to try it the next time.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Are we talking about eating bunker here?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Negative. Porgy, not pogie.


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

pogies are good too. scale them. gut them. leave the head on or remove it. make verticle slits on the sides of the fish. rub it with lime, garlic and abodo seasoning inside and out. if you're baking or grilling them, use sliced yellow peppers and sweet onion. if frying, use a light coating of of corn meal.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pogies, you mean Atlantic Menhaden? :--|


----------



## regulator70 (Sep 6, 2008)

yep. they eat them alot in the caribbean. just be prepared to have a cod liver oil taste if you burp. lol


----------

